# I like colored bottles



## Glasshouse (Mar 17, 2018)

I can’t wait to go out digging !


----------



## coldwater diver (Mar 17, 2018)

Glasshouse said:


> I can’t wait to go out digging ![/QU
> 
> I hear that!


----------



## blobbottlebob (Mar 18, 2018)

Welcome Glasshouse.  Colored glass is always a treat to find. Good luck out there.


----------



## coldwater diver (Mar 21, 2018)

We cant be the only three people on the forum who like color.


----------



## nhpharm (Mar 22, 2018)

Beautiful stuff!  I'm going digging this weekend!


----------



## Harry Pristis (Mar 22, 2018)

Color, yes!


----------



## dab46 (Mar 22, 2018)

love the eaton bottle . would you consider trading or selling, are you from watertown. dab46


----------



## sandchip (Mar 22, 2018)

Great stuff everybody.  Here's to keeping the thread going.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 22, 2018)

Though not as old as is posted here, I'm sure most of you wouldn't mind some beer...:


----------



## Dumpdiver (Mar 22, 2018)

If I may... sun catchers are over rated.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Mar 23, 2018)

"love the eaton bottle"
Hey Dab. I appreciate the offer. I love the bottle and am keeping it. Sorry. Welcome to the forum and good luck out there.


----------



## njdigger (Mar 25, 2018)

*More color*





Glasshouse said:


> I can’t wait to go out digging !


room with a view


----------



## sandchip (Mar 26, 2018)

Nice!  I'm liking the wild color on the Bininger.


----------



## kenaifrank (Mar 28, 2018)

What Beauties!


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Apr 12, 2018)

You guys are sure showing some NICE color with those bottles. Any more? Great thread!


----------

